# New to the forum



## nikjay (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello all. My name is Nick. My wife Megan and I are home haunters. This will be our third year of doing our haunt. We are from Illinois. Our goal is to eventually get a large enough building to have a large attraction every year.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Nick.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Nikjay!


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome! 

I always like to see fellow Illinois Haunters.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*hi*

Greetings and salutations:devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;








Halloween home haunting rocks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Welcome from Wisconsin*

Welcome to all of the new members! I just wanted to extend a personal invitation to a my social group ScareRookies. Its a group open to all new and old members but the main focus is to help us newbees with starting out our haunts, learning new techniques, sharing ideas, questions, progress, pics etc. I am trying to start a new make and take session so please feel free to join and lets get started!!!

You can join one of two ways.
1. You can send me a friend request and I will accept and from there you will have access to my social groups.
2. You can select "Community" from the main menu and then select "Social Groups".

You will find many other fantasic groups for all kinds of other different topics from other haunters on this site. Check them all out and hope to talk and start sharing with you soon... Happy Haunting!!!


----------

